# 30,40 or 50 yr Pabco premier roof???



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

I only know what I read about Pabco since they are not sold around here. But, typically there is not much difference from a 30 year version to a 40 year version, but there is a much more significant weight factor built into the 50 year versions and larger granule embeddments surfacing.

Ed


----------



## kbrena (Jun 8, 2008)

Thank you for taking the time to respond. Yea, the 30 and 40 were so similar, I can hardly imagine paying $600. more for the 40 yr. I will go check out the 50 yr.

Thanks,


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

Never cared much for Pabco to begin with. (GAF/elk) are about the best around here. I can tell you that the only difference between 30 and 40 yr on the likes of Pabco, Landmarks, and a few others is a little bit of color and...you ready...the wrapper. Mic and weight them you will find they are identical. The only difference is the manufacturer is giving you a 40 yr warranty instead of 30 yr (for what that's worth). Generally 50 year are considerably heftier. Elk 40 year are actually heavier and thicker than their 30 yr.


----------



## kbrena (Jun 8, 2008)

*Thanks for all the good advice*

You know... I don't doubt that for a minute. I inspected them so closely and couldn't see a difference at all. I really appreciate you and all the other responders wisdom and advice. I went for the 50 year.
Thanks.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

You made a good choice.

Ed


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

What ed said. 30 yrs are all a very good shingle (provided installed properly) 50 yr are considerably heftier (about 40% in weight approx.) and for asthetics they have much more dimension than the others.


----------



## roofboy (Jan 18, 2007)

Hello,

I don't know if you have purchased the material yet but you could look at the Malarkey brand of shingles. I live in Alaska and have dealt with both brands. I feel that the Pabco's are not as flexible as the Malarkey, esspecially the Premier and the Advantages lines.




Keith


----------



## kbrena (Jun 8, 2008)

yea, I have a roofing co. scheduled to put on the 50 year Premier with the high denition ridge. 

What kind of issues did you have with the Premier shingles? I live in WA state.

Hey Keith, what part of Alaska you from? I grew up in Skagway.

Thank for responding.
Kelly


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

kbrena said:


> yea, I have a roofing co. scheduled to put on the 50 year Premier with the high denition ridge.
> 
> What kind of issues did you have with the Premier shingles? I live in WA state.
> 
> ...


What side of Wa? The rusty side or the good side?


----------



## kbrena (Jun 8, 2008)

:laughing: I think I live on the rusty side. Everett WA.


----------



## roofboy (Jan 18, 2007)

Hello,

I grew up in Virginia and moved to Anchorage in 1998. I have roofed mostly in Southcentral but I have also been to several villagesout in the Northwest area. Never been to the Southeast though. I wouldn't mind going sometime.

I hope you roof project come out well.


Keith


----------



## wawellman (Aug 9, 2013)

Which is the better shingle pabco premier or the malarkey? I live in Montana, we get lots of wind, cold, snow, heat and sun, with hail. Just lost my roof to a hail storm and want to get the best product for the money.


----------

